# Home Golf Course



## NikTheGreek (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello!
I might be wrong about the right sub-forum,but anyway I post it here  
So I have a great villa with enough space for three 3 golf holes and I want them to be hard enough.
Legend:
1.Tee
2.Golf hole #1
3.Golf hole #2
4.Anchor








It's tilted from N to S so when I get close to the hole #1 the ball will roll back.
And if somebody has such an experience with planning golf courses I will be very grateful if he can help me  
You can share your ideas about hole #3


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Am I reading correctly that you have 20+/- meters between the #1, and the #2 locations? Are we looking at a pitch, chip, and putt course? I had a little to do with the building of the Coyote Springs golf course. Not a whole lot actual "hands on" stuff, but I did get to listen to Jack Nicklaus talk about his ideas. That, and I was able to see the building plans for it. Even played it a few times for free before they opened it up to the public.


----------



## NikTheGreek (Jul 21, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> Am I reading correctly that you have 20+/- meters between the #1, and the #2 locations? Are we looking at a pitch, chip, and putt course? I had a little to do with the building of the Coyote Springs golf course. Not a whole lot actual "hands on" stuff, but I did get to listen to Jack Nicklaus talk about his ideas. That, and I was able to see the building plans for it. Even played it a few times for free before they opened it up to the public.


Yes,thats the distance (rough)! For now I don't really have bunkers so we should consider it a putt range  
Then you should suggest where should I place the third hole [:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

For hole #3 I might suggest a location to the right side of the diagram about even with the "1 meter" legend. You could add a 4th hole in the center of holes 1, 2, and 3. Perhaps a 5th hole at the tee box. I'd also think about adding another tee box at the top of the diagram above hole #2. You have enough room for chips, and short pitch shots. I wouldn't worry about adding sand bunkers. I'd add a few plants to pitch over. If you did want a sand bunker, I'd put it off to one side, so as not to be a problem should want to use the whole area for some other type of multi use entertainment. Can you use any of the area surrounding your property? If so, you could practice pitching over the wall onto the various hole locations on your property. I don't know what type of turf you have. If you don't have one already, a good "reel" type mower would be a good investment for the areas around each hole for a more realistic putting surface.

What is that "anchor" location?


----------



## NikTheGreek (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a tee box over #2 and the location "anchor" is just an old ( veeery old and rusty ) ship anchor  
Actually the green "wall" on the right side ( surrounding the pavement ) is a 12-13 inch coast-to-coast-going plant so it's a good spot for pitches  I don't have choice,'cause it's already full grown and I can't change the soil nor the grass.
And also I have a water hazard,but right now there are fishes and it won't be nice if accidentally a ball lands in the pond


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

Great accomplishment! 

Are you going to invite everyone at golfforum around when its done?

Haha


----------



## NikTheGreek (Jul 21, 2010)

dadamson said:


> Great accomplishment!
> 
> Are you going to invite everyone at golfforum around when its done?
> 
> Haha


Well yeah, if you live near Bulgaria


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL! Unfortunately I Don't


----------

